# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Pyörän kokovalinta teinille

## maitus

Ollaan katseltu 14 v kasvavalle pojalle käytettyä maastopyörää, ja tarve olisi aika lailla heti. Onko omakohtaista kokemusta Cuben LTD -pyörästä, jääkö M-koko 17" heti pieneksi 170 cm jäbälle? Kokosuositus siinä on 165-175. Ei päästä kokeilemaan mihinkään, vaan kaupat tehtäisiin ensin ja sukulainen hoitaisi noudon. Toinen, vähän hankalamman noudon päässä oleva vaihtoehto on M/L-kokoinen 18,5" X-caliber, jossa kokosuositus 170-180. Pyörä tulisi pääasiassa asfaltti- ja hiekkatieajoon ympäri vuoden. Nyt pojalla on alla Tunturin napavaihteinen miestenpyörä, eli vertailukohtaa ei maastopyöriin ole.

----------


## nure

Karkeasti heittäen sanoisin että 18.5" on liian iso ja 17" aika passeli. Uskon että menee jopa hieman pitemmällekin kuin 175cm riippuen tietenkin säätövaroista. Itse olen 180cm ja maastopyörät olleet 18-19" pääosin. Liian suurta en kuitenkaan hankkisi.

----------


## Aakoo

Trekin 18.5" on ihan oikea koko, varsinkin jos kyse kasvavasta nuoresta. Saman mittainen tuttu ajelee tuollaisella M/L kokoisella Trekillä. Voihan siihen laittaa lyhyemmän stemmin alkuun jos joutuu kurottelemaan.

----------


## TERU

Teinit ajavat käyttöajonsa noilla meille kammottavan kokoisilla maastopyörillä. 
Lahjoitin juuri n 160 cm tytön pojalle maasturin, joka rungoltaan on parhaimmillaan 175 - 180 senttiselle. Satulaa alas, vähän eteenkin, stemmiä lyhyemmäksi, samoin vielä tankoakin kapeammaksi (61 cm) ja ajoimme yhteislenkin tiellä yli kolmekymppiä. Oikeastaan ei kamalan suurelta edes näyttänyt ja tuota pyöräähän voi taas venyttää kun kokoa tulee kuitenkin nopsaan lisää pojalle.

----------

